# Dimarzio D-Activator VS. EMG 81 & 85



## iRaiseTheDead (May 23, 2012)

Hey guys! I've been trying to find fair reviews on the D-Activator/81 and 85.
My friend told me that the D-Activator is equivalent to the EMG 81, just passive. I'm trying to figure out which I should throw in my axe and which will be the best investment.


----------



## BaDaML (May 23, 2012)

Depending on the guitar, emg's will require routing.


----------



## Pav (May 24, 2012)

Depends on quite a few factors. But I would start by saying that your friend is grossly oversimplifying the differences between them.


----------



## clark81 (May 24, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Hey guys! I've been trying to find fair reviews on the D-Activator/81 and 85.
> My friend told me that the D-Activator is equivalent to the EMG 81, just passive. I'm trying to figure out which I should throw in my axe and which will be the best investment.



The EMG is a low output pickup with a battery preamp (that makes it a high output pickup)
The DiMarzio is a passive, high output pickup.

For rhythm stuff I would prefer the EMG, for soloing the DiMarzio


----------



## pearl_07 (May 24, 2012)

They each have their own flavor. I personally prefer D-Activators. I have them in all of my passive 6's and 7's. If the guitar you're going to switch pups out of has actives in it already, then go with the 81/85 combo, but if it already has passives in it, then depending on the wood I'd say go with D-Activators or a different passive.


----------



## Jessy (May 24, 2012)

The D-Activator can sound exactly like the 81, given EQ and compression. It doesn't work the other way. Get the 81 if you're lazy or don't like options.


----------



## Augminished (May 24, 2012)

The D-Activator is no where near as compressed as the EMG. I prefer the D-activator for this reason. I do like the X series EMG's a lot too. Right now I have a guitar with emg's one with EMG x's and one with d-activators. I prefer the guitar with D-activators but the X series one is a close second.


----------



## Levi79 (May 24, 2012)

Two of my most played guitars are an Ibanez with D activators and an LTD with EMGs. Not even the same. i much prefer the D Activators because they have all the things I like about the EMGs (super clear, defined, bright, crunchy) while retaining passive dynamics, openness and versatility. Go with the D-Activators dude.


----------



## leonardo7 (May 24, 2012)

If I had a maple neck thru guitar and an all mahogany guitar and also had a set of D activators and a set of EMGs, Id throw the D activators into the maple neck thru and the EMGs into the all mahogany. Thats the best advice I can offer, not sure if that means anything to you.

Edit: I just realized the OP is banned


----------



## BabUShka (May 24, 2012)

BaDaML said:


> Depending on the guitar, emg's will require routing.



Not really, only if your pot cavity doesnt have space for battery, Otherwise, regular EMG's are reagular sized as any other covered humbucker. 
as for 7 string versions, then yes. The guitar needs a route. 

If your going with EMG's afterall, I'd go with 85/60 or 81/60 combo. Depending on the guitar. Light bodys = 85/60, if its mahogany => 81/60 combo. The 60 is a really nice neck pickup imo. Very versatile and good sounding pickup. I like them more than 81 or 85 in the neck pos.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 30, 2012)

BaDaML said:


> Depending on the guitar, emg's will require routing.



This is also another thing I'm afraid of.

It looks like the D-Activator set will be the best bang for my buck, thanks guys!


----------



## The Only Factor (May 31, 2012)

Well is the guitar your considering these for a 6-string or a 7-string??? The only time you will need to worry about this is if you have either a 7-string and are considering the EMG 7-string pickups, OR you have a Carvin. Carvin pickup routes are almost a normal passive sized, but do require a little bit of sanding/routing to get most other normal passives into...

Yes, the wood combo and build of the guitar will make a big difference as well... I've had equally pleasing results using the DA 6's in a Schecter C-1 Elite as I have the DA7's in several guitars including too many Ibanez RG7's. Results have varied on a few of the different ESP 7's I tried them in. But the DA7's tend to sound better in a basswood or brighter sounding guitar, or one with a maple fingerboard. Now if it's something like mahogany and you want to go/stay passive, then consider the Tone Zone. 

Another combo to consider if your guitar is on the bright sounding side would be the Super 3 bridge and the Evolution bridge model for the neck. I know it seems highly unusual to use such a combo, but the end results will surprise you. If I ever wind up with another 6-string that's bright sounding, this would be the combo I'd use.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 31, 2012)

^ It is a 6 string, and Mahogany body, Ebony fretboard. I've heard great things about the Evolution but I guess I'll have to find someone with them installed to try them


----------



## The Only Factor (May 31, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> ^ It is a 6 string, and Mahogany body, Ebony fretboard. I've heard great things about the Evolution but I guess I'll have to find someone with them installed to try them



Ah okay. This makes things a little easier for you then. There is no need for any serious routing, so a swap should be painless and easy whatever what you decide upon. And since it's a mahogany body guitar, I would try something like the Tone Zone and Air Norton set. The TZ is a lot better suited and matches well with mahogany than the DA's (I'm finding out first hand with my AW-7: Mahogany neck-thru, ebony fingerboard and DA7's...). The DA's are great pickups, but may be too dark for that wood combo. 

EMG's are always good too. And with the use of something like the 81/60 set, it's really well rounded and versatile, yet will help break up some of the dark tones of the mahogany and ebony too. You just need to ask yourself if you'd want more versatility out of the passives (coil splits, phase switching, series/parallel, ect...) or if you want a more strait forward tone that EMG's are known for. Although, you can still have and do coil split capabilities with the EMG's using the TW series and the 89 pickups, so you have a little more options to consider as well.

Options include:
-Passive:
*DiMarzio Tone Zone & Air Norton set

-Active:
*EMG 81 (B) and 60 (N)
*EMG 81TW and 89/89R (for coil split capabilities and more versatility...)

But either way, hopefully this gives you a little more insight as to which pickups to consider... Good luck and keep us posted on what you decide to go with, and how you like them. if you have any questions about wiring or anything feel free to ask me.


----------



## Dommak89 (Jun 1, 2012)

The Only Factor said:


> The only time you will need to worry about this is if you have either a 7-string and are considering the EMG 7-string pickups, OR you have a Carvin. Carvin pickup routes are almost a normal passive sized, but do require a little bit of sanding/routing to get most other normal passives into...


So are you saying, if you have a carvin, you should go with the passives, so in this cas the d-activators?


----------



## Rook (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd just like to clarify once again that EMG's are not particularly high output. They probably come up just short of a JB or something. The D-Activators are much much hotter pickups, they're some of the hottest on the market.

EMG's feel hot because the internal preamp clips, giving the feel of more gain, the actual signal power going into the amp however isn't as much as your average 'hot' passive.

It's the same effect that makes people (rightly) feel the EMG lacks dynamics.


----------



## The Only Factor (Jun 2, 2012)

Dommak89 said:


> So are you saying, if you have a carvin, you should go with the passives, so in this cas the d-activators?



 No, that's not what I'm saying at all... From what I've read, heard and seen from friends that have Carvins, is that on th 7-string models the pickup routes still need minor modification to get a normal set of passive pickups into it. Carvin pickups are a little bit smaller in size/diameter compared to a normal set of DiMarzio or Duncan 7-string pickups. 

And also, I'm not saying to get any particular set of pickups... What someone gets or wants to get for pickups will greatly vary from person to person and guitar to guitar... And of course, what works for one person may or may not work for someone else. 

As far as which pickups to get, it depends on the following variables:
-the guitar's construction (bolt-on, set neck or neck thru...)
-woods used for body, neck and fingerboard...
-bridge system the guitar has...
-what the individual is looking for from the guitar
-what styles/genres they play with/on it
-what they are looking for from a set of pickups

I'm not going to tell someone to get a Tone Zone for a basswood bodied guitar when it sounds better in mahogany... I'm also not going to tell someone to get and use something that won't even get them anything close to what they are not interested in or will get them the sound and tone they want. I've played guitar long enough to know these things and how to determine what works and what don't. 

And that is also the beauty of places like this forum - for those who are not in the know, have questions or are curious can look around and find the info they need to make a better informed decision about what to get, use and play. But in the end, it's all up to the individual and what they decide to go with.


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't have experience with D-activators. I do like the Tone Zone, though. My setup isn't typical... but to me it sounds like a JB with a little more bass and less mids. I'm using it with no tone control, so my experience may not be typical.


----------



## The Only Factor (Jun 3, 2012)

^ I have always found the TZ to be far superior a pickup compared to the JB. To me, the JB was okay, but IMHO it was like playing thru a stock Ibanez or a Duncan Designed pickup - sound and output were okay, but not enough of either.


----------



## Jessy (Jun 3, 2012)

groverj3 said:


> I don't have experience with D-activators. I do like the Tone Zone, though.


Install D-Activator. Turn tone knob down to 25%. Instant Tone Zone!


----------



## The Only Factor (Jun 3, 2012)

Jessy said:


> Install D-Activator. Turn tone knob down to 25%. Instant Tone Zone!



FIXED: Install D-Activator. Turn tone knob down to 75% (about 7...). Instant Tone Zone! It may be possible, but I doubt it'll sound anywhere the same.

I wouldn't even go that far... There's differences in everything between both pickups which is why they are night and day tone wise. If the Op wants something hotter and more aggressive, then the DA would be the way to go. But if he wants something a little less powerful, yet still as versatile and dynamic then the TZ would be his ticket then he can just dial in the amp a little more to get the tone he's looking for.


----------



## Jessy (Jun 3, 2012)

The Only Factor said:


> I wouldn't even go that far... There's differences in everything between both pickups which is why they are night and day tone wise. If the Op wants something hotter and more aggressive, then the DA would be the way to go. But if he wants something a little less powerful, yet still as versatile and dynamic then the TZ would be his ticket then he can just dial in the amp a little more to get the tone he's looking for.


Pairing the tone of a pickup to its output is just buying into the hype that pickup manufacturers use to get you to buy way too many pickups. Been there, done that, when I was young and uninformed. Output will definitely make for tone differences, if the levels are high enough to go into clipping, but output should not factor in at all to your pickup choice. Use your own pre-amp volume control. Using more wire to get higher output is a completely antiquated, problematic approach.


----------

